Ask HN: Whats the coolest thing you've ever built in 24 hours? - the137
======
arachno1999
We ran short of paper in our Kniffel (well known dices game in germany) games
in holiday. So i developed a digital version in around 8 hours.
[https://diesunddas.arachno.de/knoffel.php](https://diesunddas.arachno.de/knoffel.php)
Renamed it to „Knoffel“ for Copyright issues.

------
tenken
CRM dashboard for a client demo the next day. Kind of CRUDy application more
or less. But I understood the business workflow and had critical displays all
more or less working as a proof of concept.

